# Beetle Engine Cover Swap to 2.5L Jetta?



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone know whether the Beetle engine cover can swap over to the 2.5L Jetta?
Beetle:








2.5L Jetta:








Clearly, the swap would require installation of an intake system since the 2.5L's air filter is in the cover itself. But it would be perfect in that situation.
Photos of the underside of the Beetle cover would be just as helpful. Thanks.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Good luck. I'm sure it would fit with some modification, what has me concerned is that the oil fillter caps are NOT in the same location on either cover.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_Good luck. I'm sure it would fit with some modification, what has me concerned is that the oil fillter caps are NOT in the same location on either cover.

Do you mean the oil cap? I think it might just look that way since the Jetta's cover is a lot larger. I would guess both engines are almost exactly identical.
However, the air filter is actually inside the engine cover for the Jetta ... because of the molding, I am more concerned with overall fitment and also where the mounts are located. Otherwise, it would be a perfect replacement for a Jetta equipped with an aftermarket air intake system.
Would you happen to have a photo of the inside of a 2.5L Beetle engine cover?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

The Jetta engine cover is nicer anyway.
SMG


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The Jetta engine cover is nicer anyway.
SMG

With due respect to the Beetle owners, yes, I think so too. But it doesn't cut it if you have an air intake system. The Beetle cover would work out perfectly.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
With due respect to the Beetle owners, yes, I think so too. But it doesn't cut it if you have an air intake system. The Beetle cover would work out perfectly.

I disagree...the Jetta's engine cover is just boring and plain...at least the Beetle one looks half decent.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The Jetta engine cover is nicer anyway.


I disagree.


----------



## lirandy (Apr 19, 2006)

i would just leave it in my opinion...


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (lirandy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lirandy* »_i would just leave it in my opinion...

We're VW Owners....we can't leave well enough alone!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (digifant_gli)*

when contemplating a rabbit i saw an owner who had swapped over to the new beetle cover for the exact reason you are thinking of. He / she had installed a cone filter with a intake pipe and therefore scrapped the jetta cover in favor of a beetle cover. I think if you color matched it at the same time it woudl look fairly good.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

The 2.5L Beetle cover feels cheap in person, like it was designed by Kia or something.
I'm a huge NB fan and I'm not defending MKV Jettas because I don't like the looks of them at all, but, they do have a more substantial, and more expensive-feeling engine bay.
SMG


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

You do realize you're debating the merits of an ENGINE COVER.... Right?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

hahah, i was just trying to answer the original question.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_You do realize you're debating the merits of an ENGINE COVER.... Right?

Yep, totally.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

And truth be told.....normally the hood is closed when I'm driving...I'm not too concerned about what the engine cover looks like underneath the hood.


----------

